

Help: Rails/DNS Question - myoung8

1) I'm just about to take the plunge of setting up and hosting a website off one of my own boxes in my room. The one thing I haven't had to deal with before is DNS. Is installing/setting up BIND the best alternative? What would you guys recommend?<p>2) Let's say I have a Rails app and 6 domains, each of which has a slightly different landing page. What's the best way to deploy things such that all six domains share the one app/db?<p>Thanks for your help!
======
grouchyOldGuy
I can help you with #1 at least. I maintain DNS for my employer for 128
domains and I use BIND. It is the reference standard for DNS, however I don't
think you need to run it yourself. I recommend using DNS Made Easy.com
(<http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/>). Their cost is very low and they provide a
web-based interface for creating DNS records that will be hosted on their
servers. They have a robust network of server redundancy (both for servers and
networks) that you cannot match with a home-based DNS server. I use them for
hosting secondary servers for about half of my domains, and the few times that
I've needed their tech support, they've been prompt, courteous, and helpful.
All in all, they provide excellent value for the modest cost. I have no
connection with this company other than being a satisfied customer.

------
olefoo
1\. you want <http://zoneedit.com/> Free for the first 5 domains.

2\. Virtualhosts. Either your app looks at the Host: header or you use
different static html/css to skin the landing page.

~~~
davidw
Everydns.net is free, and run by an (occasional) HN user.

